# Spitzschlammschneckenterror



## Bergmolch (28. Juni 2012)

nochmal ich,

diesmal geht's um die liebe __ Spitzschlammschnecke.

wir haben letztes Jahr wohl mit einer Wasserpflanzenlieferung klitzekleine Spitzschlammschnecken mitbekommen. 

Und letztes Jahr war die Freude darüber noch groß, aber seit diesem Frühjahr ist unser Teich überbevölkert mit diesen Tierchen und es werden immer mehr.:shock

Meine neu eingepflanzten __ Wasserstern- und Tausendblattpflanzen waren nach ein paar Tagen nicht mehr zusehen. Dafür immer wieder mal eine dicke Schnecke an den zarten Pflänzchen.

Überall im Teich kleben diese Laichschnüre der __ Schnecken. Das gibt millionenfachen Nachwuchs.

Was machen??? Pendelt sich das von alleine wieder ein oder muss der Teich erst kahlgefressen sein?

Vielleicht könnte ja die (im vorherigen Thema genannte) __ Ringelnatter ein paar (viele) der Schnecken auf ihren Speiseplan setzen. 

Fallen Euch vielleicht auch dazu ein paar Antworten ein.

Nochmals Grüße

Alexandra


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

Hallo!

Vielleicht fütterst Du auch zuviel, dann vermehren die sich auch stark, wenn die viele Futterreste finden..

ich würd ne Tüte voll nehmen ;-)  wir haben irgendwie zuwenig __ Schnecken 

wie gross ist denn Euer Teich?

Raussammeln geht leicht wenn man ein Stück Gurke für ein paar Stunden ins Wasser legt, da hängen nachher so viele Schnecken dran die man absammeln kann


----------



## Bergmolch (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

Hallo Susanne,

ich fütter nicht. Hab ja auch keine Fische im Teich.

Der Teich ist ca. 3 m lang und 2 m breit. 
Da ist jede Menge los, Wasserkäfer (z.B. __ Gelbrandkäfer) , Libellenlarven, Köcherfliegenlarven usw. usw.

Alles was einen Teichbesitzer erfreut (außer diese verfressene __ Ringelnatter).

Und wenn ich die __ Schnecken einsammel, wohin dann damit? 
Ich bin in kulinarischer Sicht kein Fan von Schnecken.

Grüße

Alexandra


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

Die __ Gelbrandkäfer und auch ihre Larven fressen leider auch __ Molche!
Da gibt es also noch mehr Fressfeine als die Schlange und die __ Schnecken! 
Deshalb kann man leider nicht eine Art nur für den Verlust verantwortlich machen und müssen manchmal halt zusehen, dass wir der Natur nicht zu sehr ins Handwerk pfuschen, manchmal gleicht sich das erst nach zwei, drei Jahren wieder aus.


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

Hallo Alexandra, 

hast Du gelesen?


Lucy79 schrieb:


> ich würd ne Tüte voll nehmen ;-)  wir haben irgendwie zuwenig __ Schnecken



Edit: Petra würde sich wohl auch über Schnecken freuen. Biete sie doch einfach im Flohmarkt an.

Ansonsten pendelt sich das ein. Spätestens, wenn die Amseln entdeckt haben, was sie da in Deinem Teich finden. Natürlich nur, wenn eine amselfreundliche Flachwasserzone vorhanden ist.


----------



## Gladiator (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

Oha es geht nicht nur mir so^^

Diese __ Schnecken vermehren sich bei mir auch recht schnell.. überall hab ich schwarze punkte


aber ich lass sie mal, die fressen mir nix weg, ausser algen 

(den __ Froschbiss wo ich hatte, haben sie aber gefressen, nur weil er faulte, weil ihm das wasser nicht passte  )

aber eigentlich finde ich sie doch gut... nur hab ich nun ne ecke von hinterlassenschaften... bäääääääh


----------



## Bergmolch (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

Ich geb mich geschlagen und lass die __ Schnecken Schnecken sein.

Das heißt, ich kauf halt immer mal wieder neue Wasserpflanzen und frag andere Teichbesitzer oder im Zoofachhandel, ob sie vielleicht ein paar der gefrässigen Tierchen brauchen können.

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Liebe Grüße

Alexandra


----------



## petra1802 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

Ich nehme dir auch welche ab....in meinem Weinfass befindet sich EINE Schnecke, und da ich noch öfters Wasser wechsle, bin ich immer zuerst auf Schneckensuche. Ich hege und pflege Sie wie meinen Augapfel:smoki


----------



## DucatiMarkus (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

Würde auch was brauchen


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

siehst schon wirst Du de Schneckies los


----------



## Bergmolch (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

Hallo Petra,
Hallo Markus,

wenn ich wüßte, wie man die __ Schnecken am besten verschickt, lasse ich sie Euch gerne, gegen Erstattung der Versandkosten,  je nach Bedarf zukommen.

Grüße Alexandra


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

ne Tüte mit etwas Wasser und ein Stückel von einer Pflanze, fertig....   das überstehen die normalerweise problemlos


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

Am besten so ein Sack aus dem Aquarienhandel oder einen großen Gefrierbeutel. Halb Wasser,  Rest mit Luft aufblasen (aber bitte Luftpumpe, keine Atemluft!). Die meisten sind Lungenatmer!
Sehr gut verschließen. Vorsichtshalber zweiten Beutel rum. Auch gut verschließen. Und ab die Post. Aber bitte Anfang der Woche und nicht mit Hermes, die sind zu lahm. DHL, DPD und GLS sind schneller.


----------



## petra1802 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

Hallo  Alexandra,
das wäre echt toll von dir. Natürlich übernehme ich das Porto. Und da mein Mann Zwangsurlaub hat, wäre sicher jemand zu Hause der deine __ Schnecken begrüßen kann. Melde dich am besten wegen der Adresse und wann du die Schnecken auf Reise schicken willst.


----------



## Bergmolch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

So, ich hab jetzt mal bei DHL mich schlau gemacht.

Die Kosten für ein Päckchen wären:

Porto 3,90 + 1,69 EUR für ein Päckchen mit den Maßen 25,0 x 17,5 x 13,5

Insgesamt wären dass dann 5,59 EUR.

Verschicken würde ich so 10 __ Schnecken (große und kleine, wie ich sie halt erwische) 
Abhängig davon wieviele von Euch welche haben wollen.

Wäre Euch das recht?

Ich hab an zwei Nachbarn schon einige vergeben.

Ich würde die Schnecken in Gefrierbeutel (mit Teichwasser und Sauerstoff) geben und mit einer Schnur verschließen. Hält das dicht?

Und was nehm ich denn am besten zum Auspolstern der Päckchen her?

Wenn ich die Päckchen kurz vor der Abholung zur Post bringe, müssten die am nächsten Tag ankommen. Ihr solltet die Päckchen natürlich dann auch in Empfang nehmen können.

Sollen wir vielleicht warten bis es etwas kühler wird?

Grüße von der besorgten Schneckenmama

Alexandra


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

Alexandra, besser ist zum verschließen ein doppeltes Schnipsgummi, so wie hier:
http://www.garnelen-keller.de/assets/images/Fischtute_detail.jpg


----------



## Gladiator (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spitzschlammschneckenterror*

Es gibt auch so Beutel wo man verschliessen kann, das ist superdicht!

so Druckbandbeutel

http://www.veloflex.de/katalog/schu...tel/druckbandbeutel-70x100-4000225013898.html

Die finde ich super, sind für alles gut  

Bei denen vieleicht noch nen andern Beutel rum, mit leichtem knopf dann zumachen...


----------

